# Freeeeeeeezzzzzzing...time for a cold smoke



## yrrndsmoker (Nov 10, 2010)

In Utah visiting my family so I decided to cold smoke some cheese and nuts for the holidays.

For the cheese I used sharp extra aged cheddar, habenjero cheddar, fresh mozzarella, horseradish white cheddar, jarlesburg, and provolone.  For the nuts I used the mixed nuts from Costco and then after their smoked I am going to candy them. (pics to come)

I am smoking at an outside ambient temp is 37 deg F.  Right now inside my MES 40" I have my water pan also full of ice and the chamber temp is 44 degrees.  I am running my AMNS with apple and cherry dust burning and plan on smoking for 3 hours.  Do you think thats enough for the nuts or should I run those for longer? I'll post more pics when the cheese is done.  enjoy!  Jeff








Sorry for the blurry pic, something went whoo haww with the camera.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2010)

I personally  would not cold smoke the nuts. I find that smoking nuts at 225 gives me the flavor that I like. By smoking at 225 they release some of their oil and it seems to help absorb smoke and any rub or spices you have on them. I know that some others here have cold smoked nuts and I dont know what their results were.

The cheeses you have in there will go between 3-4 hours - The hard part is putting them away for 2 weeks


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 10, 2010)

I personally wouldn't call 37* FREEEEEEZING, More like a chill in the air. I smoked my venistrami last year in -25*F, now that is FREEEEEZZZZING.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Nov 10, 2010)

coffee_junkie said:


> I personally wouldn't call 37* FREEEEEEZING, More like a chill in the air. I smoked my venistrami last year in -25*F, now that is FREEEEEZZZZING.


Haha, well i'm from North California where 50 degrees is freezing.  I would probably turn into an icecube at -25F


 


Scarbelly said:


> I personally  would not cold smoke the nuts. I find that smoking nuts at 225 gives me the flavor that I like. By smoking at 225 they release some of their oil and it seems to help absorb smoke and any rub or spices you have on them. I know that some others here have cold smoked nuts and I dont know what their results were.
> 
> The cheeses you have in there will go between 3-4 hours - The hard part is putting them away for 2 weeks


Thanks for the help, when i take the cheese's out i'll kick on the MES and smoke at 225 for another couple hrs till the AMNS runs out.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm so jealous..  It's 80 degrees here and I hate the heat. I'm ready for our 2 weeks of winter!

Can't wait to see the outcome.  I love me some smoked cheese.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 10, 2010)

Its been snowing in this part of NorCal.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait to hear how it all turned out!


----------



## pigknuckle1957 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm new on this Forum and to cold smoking. I just recieved my Amaz-N-Smoker in the mail yesterday.  But had improvised on a cold smoker using a coffe can and a wood burner/ solder iron. I did get some good smoke going.  Wish I had waited the extra day. But was all so  doing two boston butts and 3 racks of ribs in my big smoker.  Any way my question is why the comment to wait two weeks after cold smoking the cheese?


----------



## alelover (Dec 14, 2010)

They say it gets better with time. I would believe them. I just smoked some Sunday to serve on New Years.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha Ha that's why I live in Fla today the high is 38°


----------



## dalton (Dec 14, 2010)

pigknuckle1957 said:


> I'm new on this Forum and to cold smoking. I just recieved my Amaz-N-Smoker in the mail yesterday.  But had improvised on a cold smoker using a coffe can and a wood burner/ solder iron. I did get some good smoke going.  Wish I had waited the extra day. But was all so  doing two boston butts and 3 racks of ribs in my big smoker.  Any way my question is why the comment to wait two weeks after cold smoking the cheese?


from what I have been told the "resting period" allows the smoke flavor to permiate the cheese all the way through.  I smoked some for thanksgiving and the flavor was definatly better after 3 days than it was the same day I smoked it.  it got better after sitting longer as well.


----------

